# Luxembourg- salary advice



## Elmpark (Feb 16, 2012)

We are considering a move from the Middle East to Luxembourg. My husband has been through the initial interview stages and the recruiter said his current salary is out of their reach and for him to suggest an amount they could work with. We are fine with this as we are in a location where salaries are large...but also we don't pay tax as such and cost of living is huge. So my question is if we want to live comfortably in Luxembourg itself(not commute) in a rented house (not apartment ideally) and have our two teenagers in a state school what would be normal salary range to pitch. I am assuming I won't have a job so this salary has to manage for all of us until I find something. If it makes a difference the role is in the financial sector and he has many years experience.


----------



## Freebirdz (May 19, 2018)

Kids in state school? Do they speak French and German? If not, entering Lux state school as teenagers is not a good idea. Living in a 4 bed house close to the city or Kirchberg would cost you around 3000 a month in rent alone. I'd work outwards from there. International schools will set you back about 16K per year per child. Cigarettes, booze and petrol/diesel are cheap in Luxembourg and utilities are pretty affordable (vis eg UK) but groceries are expensive and eating out can be extortionate. So outside of rental costs, it really depends on the lifestyle you want.


----------

